# Can i add more than 2 GPUs to an Asrock X570 Pro4?



## mandrake88

Question, im toying around with some GPU crypto mining with my personal rig and i currently have a Asrock X570 Pro4 (ASRock X570 Pro4) with 2 GPUs (3060ti and 1070). Is there any way to add another GPU with a PCI-e extender cable? im not sure if is posible to connect the extender to the x1 Slots or to the M2 slots or something like that.


----------



## Avacado

Looks like you could have 4 GPU's mining on that board. If you are going to mine, I would suggest against using M.2. slots.


----------



## mandrake88

So what you are saying is that i can use the 1X slots with an extender cable, and that i shouldn't use the M.2 Slots?


----------



## Asmodian

mandrake88 said:


> So what you are saying is that i can use the 1X slots with an extender cable, and that i shouldn't use the M.2 Slots?


Nothing wrong with using the M.2 slots on your motherboard, the Asrock X570 Pro4 does not have dynamic lane assignments so installing M.2 drives will not change anything for the GPUs.


----------



## Avacado

Asmodian said:


> Nothing wrong with using the M.2 slots on your motherboard, the Asrock X570 Pro4 does not have dynamic lane assignments so installing M.2 drives will not change anything for the GPUs.


Indeed. If you are going to purely mine. Use a cheap ass SSD, no need for an M.2.


----------



## dk10438

mandrake88 said:


> Question, im toying around with some GPU crypto mining with my personal rig and i currently have a Asrock X570 Pro4 (ASRock X570 Pro4) with 2 GPUs (3060ti and 1070). Is there any way to add another GPU with a PCI-e extender cable? im not sure if is posible to connect the extender to the x1 Slots or to the M2 slots or something like that.





https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076KLJR2Y/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## dk10438

they can go into a full size or X1 slot.


----------



## mandrake88

nice, thanks!


----------



## dk10438

blue cables are for the risers plugged into an X1 and full size slot


----------



## mandrake88

dk10438 said:


> blue cables are for the risers plugged into an X1 and full size slot


did you build a stand for the 3th and 4th GPU with Legos? ahaha, what a champ


----------

